# Who was the man with the silver streak?



## Tiggerfoxy (Dec 31, 2017)

Can anyone help me identify a British opera singer from the 60s or 70s who had a streak of silver/white hair down the centre of his head? I just cannot remember his name. I think, though am not 100 %certain, I saw him play the Commendatore in Don Giovanni in London.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

John Shirley-Quirk.


----------



## Tiggerfoxy (Dec 31, 2017)

Thank you Wooduck- you’re a star!!


----------

